# Treats for Fish



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have two vegetarian fish, silver dollars to be exact, they awesome fish and are around 3.5 inches each. They love to eat and I was wondering if there were any treats that I could give them? Possibly some veggies? Any fish brains  out their, suggestions would be great! Thanks ;D


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

those frozen bagged green peas are a great once a week treat to give fish, they help to clean out their intestines to prevent constipation and bloating, which is especially helpful in fancy goldfish.

drop them in some hot/warm water to thaw them, peel the skin off, and then drop it in the tank  my betta LOVES them.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

When I had a sucker fish and other vegetarian fish, I also cut up slices of cucumber and stuck them in the tank. the fish wont want them until they get a little scuzzy, but after that they would eat a half inch thick slice of cucumber in about 40 minutes


----------

